# What to expect for horse show?



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, I?m going to show by next month. What do I need to prepare? I?m going to show using riding school horse as I don?t own any horse. I have my show jacket, show shirt ready.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

What type of show and who's hosting it? Is it local, breed show, 4-h, what?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If that is you in the picture....then _*you*_ are prepared and outfitted.
As for the horse....since a school horse* the barn will provide* the equipment the horse needs.

All that is left for you to need is a great attitude of "try", riding the best you can, and a large smile on your face.
Ride to improve "you" as a rider and it stays fun.
Enjoy and Have FUN!!
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> If that is you in the picture....then _*you*_ are prepared and outfitted.
> As for the horse....since a school horse* the barn will provide* the equipment the horse needs.
> 
> All that is left for you to need is a great attitude of "try", riding the best you can, and a large smile on your face.
> ...


Yup that?s me, I?ve read a number of articles and what does a groom do? Do I need to prepare for that on my own?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You're not the groom, you're the competitor and rider....

Grooms are just that....they groom and prepare the horse for the rider.
A good groom also seats their rider astride their horse and tidies up your appearance once astride...mainly buffing the dust and dirt from the boots and putting polish to the horses appearance so you both "shine" as you ride into the ring.
The groom is the person who gets dirty, sweaty doing the prep of cleaning, saddling and if the horse will be braided and bathed at home before the show...does all that work.
As a rider of a school horse most all of that "should" be done for you unless other arrangements are made before-hand.
If you are the prep person then buy yourself a coverall/jumpsuit and pull them on over your riding clothes so you stay as clean as possible...preparing horses with brushing and tacking, holding gets you dirty really quickly and you will not have a place to change clothes easily...
Bring your boots, shiny clean and polished with you if you "groom" . You wear your barn shoes till just before your classes begin.

Will anyone else be riding and sharing the horse with you at the show?
If so, then expenses if your barn charges for that should be shared between riders, not be just yours unless you are the only rider.
You should expect to pay your entry fees, instructors coaching fee, trailering/shipping fee, and if there is a grooms fee for preparing the horse to be spiffy clean and show-ring presentable. 
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

It depends on how many riders will participate, but I don't think I'll be sharing horses for the day. How does the show usually goes? Do I need to wear the show clothes and ride before showing just to get the feel of it?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

ongket31 said:


> It depends on how many riders will participate, but I don't think I'll be sharing horses for the day. How does the show usually goes? Do I need to wear the show clothes and ride before showing just to get the feel of it?


I would only recommend riding in the boots in advance if they're not your usual ones. And maybe gloves if you're not used to riding in them. As for the rest, make sure you can move freely in your clothing, enough to ride well. But don't risk getting it dirty in advance! 

Ask your barn if you'll be responsible for bathing and braiding your horse for the show. Everywhere I've ridden, even when it's a schooling horse, I've still had to do that stuff myself.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

SteadyOn said:


> I would only recommend riding in the boots in advance if they're not your usual ones. And maybe gloves if you're not used to riding in them. As for the rest, make sure you can move freely in your clothing, enough to ride well. But don't risk getting it dirty in advance!
> 
> Ask your barn if you'll be responsible for bathing and braiding your horse for the show. Everywhere I've ridden, even when it's a schooling horse, I've still had to do that stuff myself.


Thanks for the info. The thing that really makes me nervous is how the horse will behave on that day, during my lesson sometimes the horse will move forward without strong cue but not always. I'm allowed to use dressage whip but not spurs, but the class that I'm in doesn't need to canter. Another thing to ask is how to make sure my foot doesn't slip forward into the stirrup, this usually occurs when I'm turning.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> You're not the groom, you're the competitor and rider....
> 
> Grooms are just that....they groom and prepare the horse for the rider.
> A good groom also seats their rider astride their horse and tidies up your appearance once astride...mainly buffing the dust and dirt from the boots and putting polish to the horses appearance so you both "shine" as you ride into the ring.
> ...


 i would not expect there to be goom to prep this horse. Anytime I've shown a school horse, I was the groom. Maybe my mother helped if I could convince her. 


Go to the stables the day before to prep the horse and clean tack. (Tho ask first, in case he's being used in a lesson that night or something). Do all your deep cleaning, tail detangling, braiding(if you choose). If you are trailering, load the trailer with tack. 

Ask your instructor if there is a light sheet the horse can wear overnight to keep clean. If he's braided, ask for a slinky. Its a tight fitting sleevs that goes over their necks and keeps the braids in place. 

Tip: bring sweag pants or track pants to wear over top of your good breeches. Then you can be changed and ready to go, and just pull the sweat pants off before you mount up.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*These are all questions your instructor should be asked and answering for you.*

Normally, you arrive at the show grounds in your riding clothes.
I always was dressed but did *not *have on my high boots to save the cleaning I did....I was in my paddock boots till time to mount, then sat and changed into my tall boots, mounted up. 
I also had to put on my helmet as I do not wear it all day long.
Depending upon the time of day your classes are will determine what time you need to arrive, how long you may have to wait whether morning, or afternoon classes. 
Some barns require all riders to go as "a team" and to stay for the full day of classes while other barns allow riders to come, ride and leave after their classes are completed.

You should be practice riding in preparation for the show during your lessons. If you have not been riding in your boots and breeches you need to do so. _{If those are your only pair of breeches be very careful they not get stains or damage to them}_
Most riders do ride some before their class as a "warm-up" of the horse and rider listening and working together takes place...it also helps with nerves you are already dealing with.
You may need to carry that whip or you may not depending upon how your horse is acting being in the different environment of show and barn and unknown horses...
Be prepared by bringing the whip with you...you can always leave it with your instructor at the ring entry gate if you do not need it.

This show is not at your barn is it?
You are traveling to a different barn or show grounds?

So many things can vary by barn, by the barns rules of showing....
You really need to speak with your instructor soon, like the next lesson, about what is expected so you are prepared and all questions are answered, especially the one about costs...
Any of us answering can only give you general information, but specifics only your instructor and barn can answer.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ApuetsoT.....

Be aware the OP is from Malaysia. 
Many things may be done different their than in your area of Canada or in my area of Florida in the USA. OR they may be done exactly the same...no way of knowing.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> *These are all questions your instructor should be asked and answering for you.*
> 
> Normally, you arrive at the show grounds in your riding clothes.
> I always was dressed but did *not *have on my high boots to save the cleaning I did....I was in my paddock boots till time to mount, then sat and changed into my tall boots, mounted up.
> ...


The horse show will be held at my barn as they are one of the largest in the country, mainly for horse racing. I do need to ask my instructor whether I need to be there to prep the horse or the staff will do it all for me including the groom. The show clothes that you saw in the photo is newly purchased and I didn't ride in them before, I have other pair of breeches for lessons but the gloves and boots I use it for my riding lessons everytime, It should be ok if I ride in show clothes for my next lesson to get used to it? The show will be held in november so I got plenty of time to clean it if it does get dirty but hopefully not.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, ride once at least in your show breeches and coat too so you know how they feel on.
Riding in a coat is different and your breeches material may be different in "stick" than your everyday riding apparel.
Better to know before than have a adjustment the day of a show needed...

Being the show is at your barn...no trailering needed, but prep is definitely done.
Speak with your instructor though about what it is _you are expected to do_ or if the barn does this prep work.
Some barns do have grooms and "full-service" and the rider is not allowed to help...
If you have "professional grooms" to prepare the horse before, take care of the horse for you and prepare the horse for the ring_ and you_ you might consider tipping the groom $ for their hardwork... Again, check with the instructor to what is allowed and expected of the rider and at this barn.

Your horse may be different the day of the competition just because there will be more activity and unfamiliar horses around....there is a excitement to and on show grounds.
Be prepared, ask those questions now of your instructor you have an remember to have fun preparing for and the day of the show
Smile, go show with a attitude of riding the best you can and any comments made by the show judge are areas you need to work on to strengthen your riding abilities....
SMILE...ENJOY!!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> ApuetsoT.....
> 
> Be aware the OP is from Malaysia.
> Many things may be done different their than in your area of Canada or in my area of Florida in the USA. OR they may be done exactly the same...no way of knowing.
> :runninghorse2:....


Nope, was not aware.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Yes, ride once at least in your show breeches and coat too so you know how they feel on.
> Riding in a coat is different and your breeches material may be different in "stick" than your everyday riding apparel.
> Better to know before than have a adjustment the day of a show needed...
> 
> ...


Are riders allowed to have the instructor to give instructions on what to do next in the show ring? I haven't memorize the diagram though, our country follow EA rules and I was told to join as many classes as I can because it's not so often you get to go for large horse show.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To my knowledge and experience you must ride the course, pattern or test without someone yelling instructions out to you.

The purpose of a show is to show what you have learned, and be evaluated on your learned skills that includes learning to ride a pattern where you do certain maneuvers or "elements" at certain places in the ring....
You need to memorize that pattern so you know it and where each part of that test changes.

Technically, if the judge hears or sees your instructor coaching from the sideline the judge has the right to stop judging you, a disqualification.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> To my knowledge and experience you must ride the course, pattern or test without someone yelling instructions out to you.
> 
> The purpose of a show is to show what you have learned, and be evaluated on your learned skills that includes learning to ride a pattern where you do certain maneuvers or "elements" at certain places in the ring....
> You need to memorize that pattern so you know it and where each part of that test changes.
> ...


Just asked my instructor and yes I might need to help prep the horse if needed because it's going to be a hectic day at the barn, hopefully my boots and coat won't get dirty. But if my boots do get dirty the groom will clean it up before entering the show ring right?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

For dressage, you are allowed a caller, someone who will read the pattern to you as you ride. No riding help is allowed, just reading the test directions. 
Other classes, no outside help is allowed, but often you will hear people getting help as they pass by. Technically not allowed, but unless the helper is being disruptivenit is generally ignored.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

ongket31 said:


> Just asked my instructor and yes I might need to help prep the horse if needed because it's going to be a hectic day at the barn, hopefully my boots and coat won't get dirty. But if my boots do get dirty the groom will clean it up before entering the show ring right?


In that case definitely don't put your coat on until you're ready to ride! Just put on an old jacket or sweatshirt to keep your show shirt clean and switch to the show coat before you mount up.

Boots are a little easier as you can wipe them down, but if you have the chance to change between prep and riding, then do that. Definitely cover those white breeches with something until you're ready to ride! They can get hopelessly dirty in seconds, and no one can fix that for you in a hurry!


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Any suggestion on whether I should ride in two classes or one since this is my first time showing? One is on friday and the other class is on sunday, I?m quite tempted to join two classes though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ongket31 said:


> Any suggestion on whether I should ride in two classes or one since this is my first time showing? One is on friday and the other class is on sunday, I?m quite tempted to join two classes though.


That decision is totally up to you.....
Remember you have to prep the horse again for the Sunday ride so expect to spend Thursday for Fridays ride, then Saturday for Sundays ride at the barn at least a few hours each day if you ride both days...
Make sure classes are riding level appropriate for you to do.

As for your clothes keeping clean...
Keep your coat in a garment bag till you are ready to mount and ride the class, not the practice time or warmup..._the actual class._
I also wore my paddock boots to the show grounds and brought my tall boots with me...changed into them when I went to ride so they also were clean.
If you don't own a pair of sweat pants or a coverall jumpsuit it might be a good thing to purchase.
I use to wear a painters jumpsuit that covered me from fingertip to toes... 
_Painters Overalls & Coveralls - Painter's Clothing - The Home Depot_
Where I live we have Home Depot, Lowe's and local hardware stores and you can find this in the painting department for a few $$.... some of these are throw-away and some you can wash and reuse.
My clothes stayed clean and neat with this on.
When I slipped off the jumpsuit, my riding coat went on and astride I went as soon as my tall boots were on.
Yes, your groom should wipe your boots but you may need to ask. You bring a wipe rag though that is clean. 
Not only are your boots spiffed up but the horse is also tidied of any dust on their coat, foam on their mouth/chest from riding....feet may or may not need polishing for your shows.
A final tack check to make sure all is exactly as it should be... 
A word of encouragement from your instructor....
Now a smile on your face, a deep breath taken and enter the ring to salute the judge and begin your ride...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how to do braiding?


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> They make a clear rain jacket to be worn over your show coat...
> I don't know if it is allowed though where you ride and in your exact show...
> A question you need to ask your trainer.
> 
> ...


Might want to look for one if needed though, now my helmet also needs cleaning after got soaked in rain.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ongket31 said:


> Might want to look for one if needed though, now my helmet also needs cleaning after got soaked in rain.


Sounds like you have a velvet or velveteen helmet...

That clear rain coat...
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/kngslnd-transparent-rain-jckt/p/X1-400160/_
They also make a clear helmet cover too.
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/waterproof-hunt-cap-cover/p/X1-3617/_
These are links from a American based tack shop. I think they ship worldwide but you can probably do just as well pricing with places you shop or try Amazon or Ebay. 
Enjoy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Sounds like you have a velvet or velveteen helmet...
> 
> That clear rain coat...
> _https://www.doversaddlery.com/kngslnd-transparent-rain-jckt/p/X1-400160/_
> ...


Yup, Mine is a velvet helmet, I've never went for lesson if it's raining. Last time even just some strong wind blowing through the arena and my horse went out of control, so my instructor never like rider's to take lesson in bad weather.


----------

